# phpMyAdmin-Verzeichnis auf einem WinNT-Server schützen?



## sam (13. Juni 2002)

Ich will das Verzeichnis von meinem phpMyAdmin schützen, damit nicht jeder in meiner db rumspielen kann (logisch, oder? )
Ins WinNT-Server...wie soll ich das Verzeichnis schützen? htaccess? php? was weiss ich?

Was is die beste Lösung, und wie funktioniert die?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (13. Juni 2002)

http://www.flicks.com/flicks/authx.htm

Should help.


----------



## sam (14. Juni 2002)

299$ für nen verzeichnisschutz ausgeben?  
nein danke  

reicht da nicht einfach ne schöne .htaccess- und eine .htpasswd-datei, oder ist das zu unsicher?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. Juni 2002)

Hallo,



> _Original geschrieben von sam _
> *299$ für nen verzeichnisschutz ausgeben?
> nein danke
> *


Es hätte ja auch gut sein können, dass du die Software geschäftlich brauchst .... für 'n Privatmann a bissl teuer - da haste recht.


----------

